# My 17Inch Monster Jetblack Rhombeus



## piranhaplaza (Dec 25, 2013)

hello

this is one of my monster jet blacks


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

woooooooo!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow I want one that big so bad mine is about 8 inchs


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome.............no such big beasts in Italy unfortunately.............!


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

big


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

One of???

Show us what you got









Very nice btw


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Post a feeding video my friend !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Awesome.

Simply awesome.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

awesome rhom


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

thats a perfect looking specimen...awesome shape


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

WHAT A BEAST! Its beautiful


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Epic


----------



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

nice pics nowi want one but I cant hae one causei live in Oklahoma


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Really nice Rhom!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Ah so this is the jetblack. Very nice fish.


----------

